# Intuitive F2L video



## CubeAddct (Mar 5, 2012)

This is an F2L tutorial that I made and it's been a pretty big hit so far. I hope you enjoy it and learn something. This is mainly for a beginner, but there will be an advanced video coming out soon!


----------

